# Counter Surfing...Everything!



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn loves to counter surf and he counter surfs everything. Not only does he counter surf the kitchen table and the kitchen counter, he counter surfs lamp stands, my craft table, my computer stand, the piano, the stove, the bathroom sink, the bookcase, the ironing board when I'm ironing, and on and on. I've removed basically everything off of these surfaces so there isn't anything to check out, but he still wants to investigate. He knows off, but my issue is how to stop him from jumping up in the first place and putting his paws on everything. He is the most curious golden I've ever had and has to investigate everything in my house continuously. I almost think it's a losing battle - I don't mean to be a defeatist - but how do you stop a dog from being curious? I think that's just his personality. He has not been "rewarded" too much. I believe he's stolen some papers here and there, and he licked some spilled pumpkin the other night in the kitchen, but that's been about it. Note: Finn is almost five months old and is teething madly!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your little counter surfer may need to be tethered to you when you are unable to keep a constant eye on him. Each and every time he succeeds in scoring anything, it's reinforcement to do it again. If he's tethered, you can correct him each and every time he gives it the old puppy try and let him know this is unacceptable. Your Finn is adorable!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I put empty soda cans along the edge of the kitchen counters for a long time so my Golden would stop counter surfing and it worked pretty good. I also have a baby gate up so Jonah will not get to the back of the house where the bedrooms and bathrooms are located. Finn's cute face is shouting mischief so you can only blame yourself ::.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Either gate him in areas to limit his access or tether him to you. I don't think you can ever break a counter surfer of the habit, only manage it... Tucker is notorious for countersurfing. All we can do is manage him at this point, and not let him have access to any room unsupervised.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for all your suggestions! I will give them a try!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey is exactly the same! he's a 5mo terror! i've curbed it somewhat over the past few months by using "off" and making sure he doesn't ever get rewarded...it's a little less frequent now...but sometimes it's just irresistible! he's actually started just standing on his hind legs to see what's up there. :


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! Lola is obsessed with food. It is her main concern other than chasing a ball. I think she would eat all day if given the choice.... I think she loves food more than me....


----------

